# Softshell vs. Hardshell



## Magico80 (2. November 2013)

Bin gerade etwas am überlegen. Hab jetzt eine Gore Phantom 2.0 und 2 Lidl Softshells. Die Lidl taugen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit aber für Touren nicht geeignet. 

Für den Weg zur Arbeit wollt ich mir so eine Neon Endrua Jacke mit massig Reflektoren (z.B. Luminite) holen wenn ich bei Regen fahre. Diese soll dann eigentlich nur bei Regenwetter eingesetzt werden. Vorteil wäre, ich brauch sie nicht so oft waschen, da reicht abspülen mit der Dusche da keine Fütterung.

Nun wollte ich aber eventuell noch was für Touren jetzt bei dem Mistwetter, da die Endura nicht so Atmungsaktiv ist wie z.B. Gore Active. 

Was ist Atmungsaktiver? Ne 3Lagen Softshell oder eine Hardshell mit nem Fleece-Puli drunter?

Hintergrund ist der, daß ich sehr stark schwitze auf Touren. Mach das bisher immer mit der Softshell und nem Merinoshirt drunter, das wärmt wenigstens noch wenns Nass ist. Aber trotzdem kühl ich da schnell aus weil nass

Meine Überlegung wäre: Funktionsshirt und darüber Fleece Puli und Hardshell, das dürfte den gleichen Wärmeeffekt wie ne Softshell mit nur Funktionsshirt sein, oder? Oder ist die Hardshell generell Atmungsaktiver?

Bei Gore findet man keine Angaben leider...


----------



## Jocki (2. November 2013)

Wenn es richtig schüttet (falls Du da dann überhaupt noch fährst?) bist Du am besten mit einer atmungsaktiven Hardshell (Activshell, Event, Neoshell) mit einem Merino- oder Polypropylenshirt darunter ausgestattet.

Bei Nieselregen bis kräftige Schauer funktioniert ein hochfloriger, enganliegender Fleece (eventuell ein Polypropylenshirt z.B. von LIOD bei http://xtrym.de/bekleidung/outdoor-...sen/84/liod-buria-funktions-sweatshirt?c=2223 erhältlich)
mit einem Windbreaker darüber sehr gut. Entscheidend ist, das die Schicht am Körper gut anliegt damit die Körperwärme das feuchte, nasse Gewebe beheizt!

Du kannst Dir auch mal die Gedanken von Andy Kirkpatrick, britischer Kletterer, Bergsteiger, Sportartikelverkäufer und vor allem ein harter Hund durchlesen:http://www.andy-kirkpatrick.com/articles/view/the_comfort_game


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (3. November 2013)

Zum Biken ne Windjacke wenns windig ist, ne Regenjacke wenns regnet. Denn bei Regen atmet 
auch die teuerste Hardshell nicht mehr und auch wenns trocken ist atmet sie deutlich schlechter 
als die Windjacke. Und dann 3/4/500â¬ dafÃ¼r ausgeben? So Teile sind gut zum Bergsteigen 
oder Wandern, aber nicht unbedingt beim Biken.


----------



## Jocki (3. November 2013)

@Kharne: Schon mal in der Praxis den subjektiven vergleich gemacht? Zwischen einer aktuellen High-End Membran Jacke und einer simplen Regenjacke?

Und wieso macht so eine Jacke beim Bergsteigen dann mehr Sinn?

Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (3. November 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Und wieso macht so eine Jacke beim Bergsteigen dann mehr Sinn?


 
ne hunderte teuros Regenjacke macht "nur" beim bergsteigen sinn weil:
 bei dieser anwendung sehr schwere rucksäcke geschleppt werden, billige Regenjacke meist nur ne Beschichtung haben und die sofort durch sowas zerscheuert und damit undicht wird.

wenn man zur sorte ich trage am rad nie rucksäcke gehört ist ein simpler und superleichter beschichteter regenüberwurf das sinvollste.


----------



## Kharne (3. November 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> @_Kharne_: Schon mal in der Praxis den subjektiven vergleich gemacht? Zwischen einer aktuellen High-End Membran Jacke und einer simplen Regenjacke?



Ja hab ich. Fazit: In jeder Hardshell fang ich an zu kochen, ist vllt. minimal besser 
als en effer Poncho, aber keine 500 wert. 
Warum so ne Jacke beim Wandern/Bergsteigen besser ist? Weils da darum geht 
den Körper warm zu halten, beim Biken gehts eher darum den Körper abzukühlen, 
grade wenns dauernd bergauf und bergab geht.


----------



## lorenz4510 (3. November 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Warum so ne Jacke beim Wandern/Bergsteigen besser ist? Weils da darum geht
> den Körper warm zu halten,.....


 
das ne hardshell warm hält oder eben wärmer als ne Regenjacke ist mir aber unbekannt.

und das ne einfachere Regenjacke dagegen kühlen soll ergibt auch irgendwie nicht sonderlich sin.

dir ist schon klar das Regenjacke und hardshell  ein und dasselbe sind?


----------



## Kharne (3. November 2013)

Nein, ist es nicht. Ne Regenjacke ist ne regendichte Jacke. Ne Hardshell ist ne regendichte 
Jacke mit spacemonkey Gewebe innen um ein Mindestmaß an Atmungsaktivität zu erreichen.


----------



## xc_fahrer (3. November 2013)

Ein wesentlicher Nachteil der Hardshells ist auch die Geräuschentwicklung (Knattern) bei der Fahrt. So will ich nicht dauernd rumfahren, wenn es nich sein muß wie bei Regen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (3. November 2013)

@_Kharne_

interessant, ne Regenjacke ist ne Regenjacke? das sagt viel aus.

und ne hardshell ist spacemonkey gewebe, damit kann ich noch weniger anfangen.

neuer versuch:
aus welchen grund hält ne hardshell warm und ne Regenjacke nicht?


----------



## Jocki (3. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ne hunderte teuros Regenjacke macht "nur" beim bergsteigen sinn weil:
> bei dieser anwendung sehr schwere rucksäcke geschleppt werden, billige Regenjacke meist nur ne Beschichtung haben und die sofort durch sowas zerscheuert und damit undicht wird.
> 
> wenn man zur sorte ich trage am rad nie rucksäcke gehört ist ein simpler und superleichter beschichteter regenüberwurf das sinvollste.



Hmm, mir fallen einige Versionen ein, einen Berg zu besteigen, bei dem ich weder einen schweren Rucksack tragen muss, noch wasserdichte Kleidung mitführen muss. Genauso gut fallen mir einige Szenarien ein bei denen die Verwendung einer ultrarobusten Hardshell in Kombination mit einem Fahrrad durchaus Sinn machen können.

Meist schwitze ich beim Bergsteigen genauso wie beim Radfahren und 7°C plus starker Dauerregen ist beim Bergsteigen genauso besch... wie beim Mountainbiken. Warum ich beide Tätigkeiten unter solchen Bedingungen versuche zu vermeiden. 

Da geh ich dann eher Rennradfahren oder Wald/Berglaufen. Da freu ich mich dann durchaus über eine gut geschnittene, wasserdichte Jacke mit möglichst hohen Dampfdurchgang. Ich bild mir nämlich tatsächlich ein in selbiger ein angenehmeres Körperklima zu haben wie in einer einfachen beschichteten Jacke.

Warum es für mich auch durchaus Sinn macht in ein solches Kleidungsstück ein paar hundert Euro zu investieren, da ich es im Herbst und Frühjahr recht häufig brauche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (3. November 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Hmm, mir fallen einige Versionen ein, einen Berg zu besteigen, bei dem ich weder einen schweren Rucksack tragen muss, noch wasserdichte Kleidung mitführen muss.


 
ich bin seit 20 jahren Bergsteiger und lebe auch in den bergen, da ist man im grunde niemals ohne Rucksack unterwegs.
ich hab auch noch niemals nen Bergsteiger ohne Rucksack gesehn.

und ne Regenjacke lass ich nur zuhause wenn ich nen 2 tagesausflug mache und vorher laut Wetterbericht die nächste Wolkendecke 500km weg ist, das gibt's durchaus.
wozu sollte man bei garantierter regenfreiheit sowas mitschleppen.



Jocki schrieb:


> Genauso gut fallen mir einige Szenarien ein bei denen die Verwendung einer ultrarobusten Hardshell in Kombination mit einem Fahrrad durchaus Sinn machen können.


 
da fällt mir beim besten willen nix ein.


----------



## Jocki (3. November 2013)

Na, ich hab nicht gesagt keinen Rucksack sondern keinen schweren Rucksack. Ich wollte nur darstellen, das die Tätigkeit "Bergsteigen" nicht automatisch nur mit High-End ultrarobust Hardshell und 20kg schweren Rucksack im kombinierten Gelände durch die Nordwand auf 5000m erfolgen kann. Sondern man durchaus auch mit einem 150g Windjäckchen und 5kg Rucksack risikoarm so manch Berg "besteigen" kann. Ach und mein Hausberg (1700m) geht im Sommer auch ohne Rucksack und in Laufschuhen (gut da gehe ich dann auch kaum )

Genauso kann man sich vergnügt mit dem Mountainbike durch Feuerland oder Island schlagen, oder in Kombination mit einem Packraft durch Alaska touren, das Rad auf einen 3000er tragen und abfahren, die Alpen im Spätherbst überqueren... Alles Tätigkeiten bei denen ein ultraleichtes, aerodynamisch optimiertes Regenjäcken vielleicht nicht die geschickteste Wahl ist...

Ich bin halt einfach der Meinung das die äußeren Bedingungen die Erfordernisse an die Ausrüstung stellen und nicht der Terminus der Tätigkeit an sich.


----------



## lorenz4510 (3. November 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Ich bin halt einfach der Meinung das die äußeren Bedingungen die Erfordernisse an die Ausrüstung stellen.


 
ja



Jocki schrieb:


> .. und nicht der Terminus der Tätigkeit an sich.


 
nein.
Tätigkeit=was brauch ich.


----------



## vitaminc (4. November 2013)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr mit dem MTB unterwegs seid, aber ich wollte nicht mit einer sündhaft teuren Jacke rumfahren, bei der sich beim ersten Sturz die Laminate auflösen. Es muss noch nicht mal ein Sturz sein, hin & wieder streife ich Äste, Bäume und andere Dinge, da muss so ne Jacke einfach robust sein, die muss was aushalten. Das mag beim XC-Biken auf Forststraßen anders aussehen.

Atmungsaktivität ist ne tolle Funktion, wird aber auch gerne überbewertet, da teilweise Belüfungsöffnungen (Unterarm, ..) mehr bringen. Gerade bei sehr hohen Belastungen und Vielschwitzern gilt eigentlich grundsätzlich "Weniger ist mehr". Ich habe an kalten Tagen immer Wechselklamotten im Rucksack dabei, weil wenn die Klamotten mal Kaltnass sind, dann bringt die ganze SuperDuper-Atmungsaktivität sowieso nix mehr. Wenn man aber günstig ne Active-Shell kaufen kann, why not !! - nur dafür 250 EUR und mehr hinzulegen wäre mir definitiv zu viel.


----------



## lorenz4510 (4. November 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich weiÃ ja nicht wie ihr mit dem MTB unterwegs seid, aber ich wollte nicht mit einer sÃ¼ndhaft teuren Jacke rumfahren, bei der sich beim ersten Sturz die Laminate auflÃ¶sen.....


 
macht ja auch keiner hoff ich ma.
 wenn ich querfeldein unterwegs bin, und stÃ¼rze oder Ã¤ste rammen warscheinlich wird, ist ne "30â¬" Flunder immer im Rucksack.

 am weg zur arbeit belagert meine 100â¬ gore-tex seit kurzem den Rucksack, stÃ¼rze oder waldfahrten gibt's da ned.
 weniger weil se so supertoll ist, sondern eher zum posen.

taktische gaderobenauswahl nen ich das ma.


----------



## vitaminc (5. November 2013)

Zur Arbeit fahren hat eigentlich auch nix mit den Anforderungen ans Mountainbiken zu tun, außer die Arbeit liegt hinter dem Berg, und man nimmt jeden morgen und abend erstmal paar Trails mit - (eigentlich keine schlechte Idee, verdammt, ich muss umziehen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (5. November 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Zur Arbeit fahren hat eigentlich auch nix mit den Anforderungen ans Mountainbiken zu tun, außer die Arbeit liegt hinter dem Berg..


 
wer sagt das man mit dem MTB bike nicht zur arbeit fahren kann?
und wer sagt das zwangsweise ein berg existieren muss um ne Berechtigung zu bekommen um sowas zu nutzen?

die fragstellung von Magico80 war was wetterfestes für tóuren.
da touren nicht näher definiert wurde könnten offroad Radtouren und strassentouren gemeint sein.


und ging nur darum das ich ne Unterscheidung mache, ich wähle eins von meinen 2 bikes aus anwendungsabhängig" beispielsweise:2 stunden nen trail abfahren oder ne mehrtagesradtour über strasse und Radwege", das gleiche mach ich auch bei Kleidung, bei groben wald und Geländefahrten verwende ich was ganz anderes als wenn ich lange Radtouren mache die eher nur über strassen laufen.


----------



## Magico80 (5. November 2013)

Ok, dann noch mal genauer:

*Hauptsächliches Anforderungsprofil:*

_Verwendete Radtypen: _MTB und Cyclocross  (RR fahre ich nur bei gutem Wetter Frühjahr bis Herbst)

_Tourenart:_ Überwiegend 2-5h lange Fahren mit den oben beschriebenen Fortbewegungsmitteln auf:
-unbefestigten Wegen mit Spontanvegetation und/oder raumübergreifendes Großgrün
-Unbefestigte Wege auf forstwirtschaftllichen Nutzflächen mit Wildtierbestand und ggf. durchnässte Erdkuhlen mit Wasseransammlung
-Nutzung von Wegen mit einer Breite kleiner als 2m (auch Singletrails genannt)
-selten asphaltierte innerstädtische Verkehrsfächen. 

_Fahrerbeschreibung:_
-vielschwitzer
-Zug im Rücken (z.B. nur bei vorne Winddichter Bekleidung und hinten Netzrücken) ist nicht bevorzugt

_Fahrerprofil:_
-Kette rechts

_Vorhandene Ausrüstungsgegenstände:_
-Gore Softshelljacke ohne Fütterung Phantom 2 SO
-Windweste
-Federleicht Windjacke LS
-Mavic Inferno (zieht etwas an den Reissverschlüssen)
-diverse first layer Unterzieher aus Kunststoff und Merino
-diverse Langarmtrikots
-leichtere Rucksacknutzung

_Wetterverhältnisse:_
-Meist trockenes Wetter
-Wetterperiode Herbst/Winter/Frühjahr
-selten Schauer


*Nebensächliches Anforderungsprofil:*

_Verwendete Radtypen:_ 
Cyclocross mit Straßenbereifung

_Tourenart: _
-Verbringung des Profilerstellers zur Arbeitsstätte. Distanz: 15km
-Leichte Fahrten mit Familienbegleitung

_Wettervoraussetzung_: 
Bei jeglicher Wetterlage

_Fahrerbeschreibung:_
-vielschwitzer
-Zug im Rücken (z.B. nur bei vorne Winddichter Bekleidung und hinten Netzrücken) ist nicht bevorzugt

_Fahrerprofil:_
-Kette rechts

_Vorhandene Ausrüstungsgegenstände:_
-Gore Softshelljacke ohne Fütterung Phantom 2 SO
-Lidl Softshell
-Windweste
-Federleicht Windjacke LS
-Mavic Inferno (zieht etwas an den Reissverschlüssen)
-leichtere Rucksacknutzung
-diverse first layer Unterzieher aus Kunststoff und Merino
-diverse Langarmtrikots
-schwere Rucksacknutzung

Übergreifende Anforderungen:

-Jacke sollte Radspezifisch geschnitten sein. Kein Komfort-Schnitt. Radsportspezifisch verlängertes Rückenteil.
-denkbare Farben (mit Priorität von erstgenanntem bis zuletzt genanntem): Neongelb, Rot, blau. Grüne oder rote abgesetzte minimale Teilflächen denkbar
-undenkbare Farben: Schwarz, Grün, Baun, lila, Orange, Gelb 

*Bekleidungsgegenstand(Jacke oder Bekleidungssystem) soll der bestmöglichen Nutzung im Hauptanforderungsprofil entsprechen und als Ergänzung dienen. Weiter darf es (nicht auschlaggebend) auch des Nebenanforderungsprofiles ergänzend dienen. Für das Nebenanforderungsprofil wäre eventuell eine separate Regenjacke denkbar und geplant um der bessern Sichtbarkeit im innerstädtischen Großraumverkehr zu dienen (Endura Luminite) *


----------



## polo (5. November 2013)

1. wärmeres merino- oder fleeceteil, das dann je nach bedingungen mit gore-, lidl-, mavic-, windjacke oder windweste kombinieren.
2. kosten?


----------



## vitaminc (5. November 2013)

> wer sagt das man mit dem MTB bike nicht zur arbeit fahren kann?
> und wer sagt das zwangsweise ein berg existieren muss um ne Berechtigung zu bekommen um sowas zu nutzen?
> 
> die fragstellung von Magico80 war was wetterfestes für tóuren.
> ...



Du kannst fahren mit was Du willst, ich habe mit "Mountainbiken" nicht das Rad gemeint, sondern das Einsatzgebiet, d.h. in den Bergen biken gehen.
Wenn ich zur Arbeit fahre, überwiegend auf Asphalt/Forststraße, dann muss ich mir in aller Regel auch keine Gedanken machen dass ich irgendwo mit der Jacke an nem Baum oder Ast kleben bleibe, d.h. Robustheit ist dann keine so hohe Priorität mehr.

Ich denke wir meinen das gleiche, drücken uns nur unterschiedlich aus


----------



## Magico80 (5. November 2013)

polo schrieb:


> 1. wärmeres merino- oder fleeceteil, das dann je nach bedingungen mit gore-, lidl-, mavic-, windjacke oder windweste kombinieren.
> 2. kosten?



Zu 1: Bitte noch mal Ausgangslage lesen post 1. 

Zu 2: Flexibel. Günstig ist besser aber wenns das Ultimative Teil und eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist, auch mehr. ;-)

Da ich nun schon 2 Softshells mit Membrane habe und wahrscheinlich auch eine Regenjacke für den Arbeitsweg,  denke ich, daß für meine Anforderungen (hohe Atmungsaktivität und Winddicht) eine Softshell ohne Membran das richtige ist. 

Jemand Erfahrungen mit 
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-winterjacke-windbreaker/aid:658476 oder http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/r...indschutz/aid:582251#product_detail_info_tabs ??


----------



## polo (5. November 2013)

1. softshell mit membran ist keine softshell, sondern murks. also: windjacke/-weste benutzen oder richtige softshell holen. eher dünn, dann ist sie flexibler einsetzbar. rose kenne ich nicht, outdoor research oder rab haben gute, günstige.
2. eher 150 oder 500?


----------



## vitaminc (5. November 2013)

@Magico80
Wenn die Jacke nicht regendicht sein muss, dann würde ich dir ebenfalls ne Softshell (keine Membran) mit wenig Isolation oder ne Windjacke empfehlen.


----------



## Magico80 (5. November 2013)

Ich dachte erst ich finde beides. Aber da hat wohl der marketingwahn zugeschlagen. :-D

Also Regenjacke steht fest wirds was in Richtung Luminite geben.

Ich hab nun mal die Rose Jacken einfach bestellt. Die Rab hab ich mir schon mal angeschaut, sehen ganz cool aus, jedoch leider kein Radfahrerschnitt. D.h. kein verlängertes Hinterteil , leger geschnitten und längere Arme. Da ich eh lange Arme habe, werden die wohl ausfallen. Schade.


----------



## lorenz4510 (5. November 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Du kannst fahren mit was Du willst, ich habe mit "Mountainbiken" nicht das Rad gemeint, sondern das Einsatzgebiet, d.h. in den Bergen biken gehen.


 
jup.
nur das wort "touren" kann man vielfach auslegen.
 bei mir ist dann in erster Linie eben langstreckenfahren auf Asphalt oder befestigten strassen bis hin zu schotterwegen.

@_Magico80_

laut deiner liste hast doch ne sehr ordentliche Auswahl, zum kombinieren.



> Da ich nun schon 2 Softshells mit Membrane habe und wahrscheinlich auch eine Regenjacke für den Arbeitsweg,  denke ich, daß für meine Anforderungen (hohe Atmungsaktivität und Winddicht) eine Softshell ohne Membran das richtige ist.


 
ne gute Selbstanalyse, wenn das der punkt ist woran es hängt und wo du aufmotzen willst.


----------



## Magico80 (5. November 2013)

Aufmotzen ist nicht das Ausschlaggebende. Ich bin meist zu "dicht" mit meine  unterwegs. Dann schwitz ich drunter und kühle aus. Oder ich bin zu leicht unterwegs ohne was, was den Wind abhält, dann ziehts durch und ich frier ebenfalls. Zieh ich ne Windweste drüber, läuft innen wieder die Suppe. Im schlimmsten Fall werd ich bei sowas sofort krank.

Weiter hab ich nicht lust, jeden Tag die Klamotten vom Arbeitsweg zu waschen. Also 2 Fach ist auf jeden Fall Pflicht. Daher auch die Lidl Teile die es für den Arbeitsweg tut aber auch nur gerade so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (5. November 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Aufmotzen ist nicht das Ausschlaggebende. Ich bin meist zu "dicht" mit meine  unterwegs.


 
einer der grössten fehler ist oftmals das sich leute schon mal grundsätzlich zu warm anziehen, wennst raus gehst und du dich noch nicht mal bewegt hast aber dir trotzdem schon warm ist, hast zuviel an.

und das andere ist wie du selber sagst, dampf und wassersperren bei der Bekleidung meiden.

für arbeitsweg würd ich gänzlich Plastik meiden, Merino only, dann brauchst sellten "oder garnicht" waschen.
ausser dein radarbeitsweg ist 40KM und du diesen täglich wegen verschlafen sprinten musst.


----------



## vitaminc (5. November 2013)

@Magico80
Da musst du weiter am Zwiebelprinzip arbeiten, d.h. je nach Temperatur/Luftfeuchtigkeit die richtige Klamotte wählen die am Besten zusammen passt. Ich schwitze bei hoher Belastung auch immer, egal was ich an habe, denn die Dampfdurchlässigkeit von allen Klamotten die ich kenne ist einfach nicht ausreichend. D.h. ohne Wechselklamotten geh ich im Winter nicht aufs Bike, oder man wärmt sich während der Tour irgendwo auf, z.B. Hütte/Kneipe..

Und wie schon eingangs erwähnt: Weniger ist oft mehr!


----------



## Magico80 (5. November 2013)

@Lorenz

Jo, das ist das Problem, daher die Ausschau nach ner Softshell ohne Membranzeugs. Man merkt da zwar schon einen Unterschied zwischen Billo zu der Gore, aber viel Atmen tut da nix. ;-)

   @vitamin
ich habe mit meinen Klamotten diverse Kombinationen ausprobiert. Wenn ich dann nach einer Tour dachte, das ist es, hat es bei der nächsten Tour z.B. 2 Grad kühler oder andere Tagesform nicht mehr hin gehauen.
Am Wochenende hab ich so gefroren mit einer Kombi, die ich die Woche vorher erfolgreich an hatte obwohl nur 2 Grad Unterschied waren und am Wochenende weniger Wind ging.

Beim Rennrad fahren hab ich das Problem eigentlich nicht. Da weiss ich meine Belastung ein zu schätzen und zieh mich dementsprechend an. Noch ne Plastiktüte für den Notfall mit und gut ist.
Aber beim MTB hier in den Harburger Bergen ist das so wechselhaft je nach Tour, daß ich gerade einfach nicht weiter komm. 

Regenjacke brauch ich eh für den Weg zur Arbeit wenns richtig schüttet. Daher wird die eh gekauft. 

Mein Abreitsweg besteht aus unzähligen Ampelsprints von Nord nach City Süd durch Hamburg. 15km, 25-30 Minuten, Straßenverkehr, Kette rechts, vollgas = Klamotten nass geschwitzt. Da finde ich es angebracht, auch Merino jeden Tag zu waschen.  Da ists mir aber auch recht wurscht ob Plastic oder Merino. Klar, Merino stinkt nicht so schnell, aber da machts mir nicht so viel aus da ich eh welchsle.


----------



## lorenz4510 (5. November 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> .... Zieh ich ne Windweste drüber, läuft innen wieder die Suppe. Im schlimmsten Fall werd ich bei sowas sofort krank....


 
darf ich da mal nach dem Modell fragen?
 weil die teile sind meiner Erfahrung nach eigentlich sehr unproblematisch sind, darum verwende ich sie gern.

ich mach sogar gelegentlich ne sandwitchkostruktion damit zum extrem  trockenbleiben.

zum Beispiel bei heutigem wetter ~10°:
 merino t-shirt "anliegend" drüber die weste"auch anliegendes Modell" und da drüber wieder Merino loongsleeve.

es macht dann:
 schitzwasser wird durchs Merinogewebe sofort aufgenommen und weitergeleitet dann durch die weste gedrückt da sie ebenfalls anliegt, und da auch sofort in den aussenstoff weitergeleitet der durch den fahrtenwind"fast trocken geföhnt wird.

ergebins:
 ich staubtrocken und "warm und fast die komplett Kleidung staubtrocken.

hast schon mal sowas probiert?


----------



## Magico80 (5. November 2013)

Ich hab die weisse Mavic Espoir mit dem Netzrücken. Im Sommer mag ich die gerne für abends mit dem RR, aber wenns kühler wird zusammen mit hoher und wechselhafter Belastung beim MTB bin ich dann auch gleich verschwitzt und da wo es rein ziehen kann, wirds schnell kalt dadurch.


----------



## lorenz4510 (5. November 2013)

das teil sieht eigentlich ok aus.

lies mal oben über das lagensystem was ich gern mit westen mache und probier es mal bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## Magico80 (5. November 2013)

Was meinst Du mit oben? Kannst mal schnell zitieren oder ne Postnummer? Danke

Jo, entweder bin ich da zu pingelig oder ich hab bisher immer die falschen Kombinationen benutzt.


----------



## lorenz4510 (5. November 2013)

in beitrag nummer 32.

hat nix mit pingelig zu tun.
 ich hab gemerkt das gewisse lagensysteme besser funktionieren als andere bei mir.

und bei westen ist das schöne das man sie sehr gut als Zwischenschichten nutzen kann.
 im grunde wie ne next to Skin windstopperkonstuktion nur halt ohne ihre Nachteile.


----------



## Magico80 (5. November 2013)

Ah, ich hatte sowas mal geplant, aber nie probiert. ;-) Das funktioniert trotz Plastiktütenweste?

Wobei wir aktuell eher 5Grad haben. ;-) Hast da auch so ein Geheimrezept?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (5. November 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Ah, ich hatte sowas mal geplant, aber nie probiert. ;-) Das funktioniert trotz Plastiktütenweste?


 
deine ist keine plastiktütenweste, deine ist laut Beschreibung durchlässig und sollte klappen nur ob das 5cm/sec bei 50km/h reicht bin ich halt ned sicher.
darum testen.

das warum es trocken hält ist einfach erklärt:
wenn du normalerweise was an hast und dann ne weste anziehst liegt sie nie 100% auf der haut oder dem anderen Kleidungsstück auf"mehr oder weniger schlabrig hängend".
das Problem ist das immer existierende Luftpolster.

wennst dich jetzt anstrengst schwitzt du nicht nur in dampfform sondern auch in flüssiger!
 der dampf geht zwar grossteils durch die gewebe aber das wasser bleibt und muss erst langsam nach und nach verdampfen um weiter zu wandern.

wenn du aber durch ein drittes Kleidungsstück die weste"an die haut presst" wird auch das flüssige wasser durch die Körperwärme direkt durch die gewebe geleitet und bleibt halt wieder da stehen wo das nächste Luftpolster ist.

hab ichs halbwegs verständlich erklärt?

wichtig ist nur dast keine wassersperre"alle Plastiktüten wie :gore-tex, winstopper und co,..." drin hast und das zumindest  das dritte teil aussen die anderen beiden hübsch zusammendrückt an die haut.


----------



## Magico80 (5. November 2013)

Cool, werd ich probieren. Für 5 Grad aktuell nen Tip? Denn da ziehts durchs 200er Merino wie durch Muttis Stricksocken.


----------



## lorenz4510 (5. November 2013)

obs zieht ist ja egal das blockt ja die weste komplett weg.

ich hab alle varianten dieser sandwitch Konstruktion davon schon durchgetestet:

dickes langes merino,  dann weste druff, dann t-Shirt drüber.

oder t-shirt+weste+t-Shirt

oder die ganz dicke kombo longsleeve+weste+dicker longsleeve.

alle gehen erstklassig.


----------



## Magico80 (5. November 2013)

An den Armen? :-D Naja...ne Langarm Windjacke hab ich ja auch noch. (Vaude Air) ;-)


Ich werd das mal testen. :-D


----------



## CarverStefan (5. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> und ne Regenjacke lass ich nur zuhause wenn ich nen 2 tagesausflug mache und vorher laut Wetterbericht die nächste Wolkendecke 500km weg ist, das gibt's durchaus.
> wozu sollte man bei garantierter regenfreiheit sowas mitschleppen.



Genau wegen solchen Nasen muss die Bergrettung ihr Leben riskieren!  Die werden von Wanderern in Golfschuhen, kurzer Hose und T-Shirt aus hochalpinen Gelände angerufen, weil die doch überhaupt nicht mit dem Gewitter/Wetterumschwung rechnen konnten!


----------



## lorenz4510 (5. November 2013)

solltest doch unterscheiden zwishen nem Touristen und jemanden der dort lebt und sich bestens auskennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magico80 (7. November 2013)

Die Regenjacke steht nun fest: Endura Luminite II. Geniales Teil. Super auffälliges Neon mit massiv Reflektoren.Genau das richtige zur jetzigen Jahrenzeit im Hamburger Berufsverkehr. Passform gut, sehr leicht, "Atmungsaktiv" und Dicht. Zudem ein paar nette Features wie schön lange Ärmel, die ganzen Taschen, Zips unter den Ärmeln und das Licht am Rücken. Für den Preis absolut i.O.

Die Softshells ohne Membran sind noch nicht da und den Tip mit dem mehrlagen Merino konnt ich auch leider noch nicht testen


----------



## Son_of_Thor (8. November 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @Magico80
> Da musst du weiter am Zwiebelprinzip arbeiten, d.h. je nach Temperatur/Luftfeuchtigkeit die richtige Klamotte wählen die am Besten zusammen passt. Ich schwitze bei hoher Belastung auch immer, egal was ich an habe, denn die Dampfdurchlässigkeit von allen Klamotten die ich kenne ist einfach nicht ausreichend. D.h. ohne Wechselklamotten geh ich im Winter nicht aufs Bike, oder man wärmt sich während der Tour irgendwo auf, z.B. Hütte/Kneipe..
> 
> Und wie schon eingangs erwähnt: Weniger ist oft mehr!



Das sehe ich genau so. Ich schwitze einfach extrem viel und bis jetzt war es quasi egal was ich wie und wie teuer getragen habe ich war immer nass und damit meine ich nass.

Das was bei mir halt auch klappt ist quasi so wenig wie möglich zu tragen...ich friere halt auch nicht wirklich viel aber bis jetzt am besten für mich sind so 10 Euro Synthetikshirts , darüber mein Radtrikot und bei Bedarf was mit Fleece oder Regenjacke/Windshell je nach Witterung fertig. 

Hose gibt es kurze Hose oder bei unter 5 Grad fahre ich diese hier

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0091C5FW6/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]IXS Herren Trousers Senda, blau, XL, 473-510-3570-004-XL: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

mit der ich hervorragend zurecht komme. Ich habe halt auch Wechselkleidung dabei bzw. vorliegen...anders hab ich das halt auch noch net passend bekommen.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## killercouch (8. November 2013)

Ich häng mich hier mal rein und hoffe, dass stört den TE nicht.

Problem: Ich suche eine Regenjacke!  Klingt einfach, isses aber nicht! Ich bin eigentlich für alle Eventualitäten gerüstet, schwitze zwar auch viel, habe da aber mit verschiedenen Layern rumprobiert und für mich einen guten Weg gefunden.

Was ich aber suche und bisher nicht gefunden habe - und da hoffe ich hier auf nen guten Tipp - ist eine Regenjacke, die folgendes hat/kann: absolut wasserdicht (10.000er Säule oder besser), sollte zwei Stündchen stärkeren Regen aushalten, möglichst kleines Packmass (ein bis zwei TEnnisbälle wären erstrebenswert), Unterarmzipper, enger Schnitt, verlängerter Rücken und - jetzt kommts - (gut einstellbare, idealerweise helmfähige) Kapuze!!! Regenjacken findet man ja wie Sand am mehr aber: alle ohne Kapuze... Wie machen das die Menschen alle? Lassen die das Wasser einfach oben reinlaufen? Ich kapier das nicht...

Vielleicht hat ja jemand nen Tipp parat...

LG, Matthias


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. November 2013)

Bei Kapuzen musst du unterscheiden zwischen "unterm Helm" und "überm Helm". Geschmackssache, muss man aber drauf achten. 
Gore Bike Wear zB eher drunter, Endura eher drüber.


----------



## lorenz4510 (8. November 2013)

killercouch schrieb:


> Regenjacken findet man ja wie Sand am mehr aber: alle ohne Kapuze... Wie machen das die Menschen alle? Lassen die das Wasser einfach oben reinlaufen? Ich kapier das nicht...


 
jo radregenjacken werden grundsätzlich ohne Kapuze verkauft und ist wie du sagst eigentlich blödsin, wer sowas kauft......

schau im "outdoor" Bereich, da bekommst vernünftige Regenjacken zum biken mit ordentlicher verstellbarer Kapuze.


----------



## killercouch (8. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> jo radregenjacken werden grundsätzlich ohne Kapuze verkauft und ist wie du sagst eigentlich blödsin, wer sowas kauft......
> 
> schau im "outdoor" Bereich, da bekommst vernünftige Regenjacken zum biken mit ordentlicher verstellbarer Kapuze.



Und haste nen speziellen Tipp? Hab in den letzten Tagen mal ein paar andere Bekleidungsdiskussionen hier durchgeackert und Du scheinst ja recht umfangreich informiert zu sein...


----------



## lorenz4510 (8. November 2013)

nö weil du schon spezielere Anforderungen hast wie, superwinziges packmass dazu noch unterarmbelüftung "bei ner regenjacke?",.....
alles in allem wird auf nen fragewürdigen Kompromiss hinauslaufen.

meine philosophie ist da einfach;

entweder man kauft was günstiges wo es  drum geht die grund -Funktionalität zu erfüllen, und preis/leistung erste sahne sind wie sowas.

oder man kauft eben ein reines top Produkt aus dem Segment ohne einen Kompromiss eingehen zu müssen wie beispielsweise sowas.

alles was zwischen diesen beiden punkten liegt ist nur abzocke von Hersteller und ihr Geld meistens nicht im ansatz wert.


----------



## Jocki (8. November 2013)

Ich finde eine Jacke mit Kapuze auch sehr sinnvoll wenn starker Regen /Schneefall und starker Wind gleichzeitig auftreten. Bei Regen ohne wind finde ich aber einen Helmüberzieher  oder Schirmmütze unter dem Helm viel besser. 

Man sieht mehr, hört mehr, hat ein besseres Klima und hat mehr Bewegungsfreiheit.

Bei einer radspezifischen Jacke hat ein Kapuzenfreier Schnitt schon Vorteile:
Der Kragen schließt im Nacken besser ab, reduzierter Luftwiderstand, kleineres Packmaß..


----------



## killercouch (8. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ...
> dazu noch unterarmbelüftung "bei ner regenjacke?",.....
> ...



Warum nicht? Ich find das bei meiner aktuellen superpraktisch...

Das Problem ist nur, dass die vom Packmaß bescheiden ist. Im Alltag ist mir das wurscht, da hab ich eh Packtaschen. Nun hätt ich gern was, was bei RR oder MTB-Touren in die Trikottasche passt bzw. nicht gleich den halben Daypack fühlt... 



lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ...
> entweder man kauft was günstiges wo es  drum geht die grund  -Funktionalität zu erfüllen, und preis/leistung erste sahne sind wie sowas.
> ...



Hmmm... vom Packmaß auch eher üppig... und insgesamt hab ich mit diesem Lidl/TCM/Aldi-Zeug mäßige Erfahrungen bzgl. der Haltbarkeit gemacht...



lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ...
> oder man kauft eben ein reines top Produkt aus dem Segment ohne einen Kompromiss eingehen zu müssen wie beispielsweise sowas.
> ...



Ja, die empfiehlst Du ja häufig. Ist die wirklich so gut? Hab mir die auch schon öfter angeschaut. Nur wollt ich ja eigentlich keine Membran-Jacke, sondern ne richtig Regenjacke...
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass Du die selber besitzt. Wie ist denn da das Packmaß?


----------



## Jocki (8. November 2013)

Ich hab die Berghaus Jacke allerdings in der Active-shell Ausführung (die ist tendenziell noch etwas leichter). Die kann man etwa auf Trinkflaschengröße komprimieren und passt somit als Rolle in eine Trikottasche und steht demgemäß zur Hälfte raus. Im Untergriff am Rennrad reicht die Rückenlänge definitiv nicht aus, das geht nur bei aufrechter Haltung, außerdem hängt die Jacke am Bauch ziemlich durch. Am MTB eine top Jacke, am Rennrad definitiv nicht. Da würd ich was mit Radspezifischen Schnitt wählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (8. November 2013)

killercouch schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Ich find das bei meiner aktuellen superpraktisch...
> 
> Das Problem ist nur, dass die vom PackmaÃ bescheiden ist.


 
was genau soll daran praktisch sein, ist wenn mans genau nimmt eine der Schwachstellen bei Regenjacken.
1. wird dadurch das packmass+gewicht unnÃ¶tig erhÃ¶ht, die von dir gewÃ¼nschte tennisballgrÃ¶sse mit sowas unmÃ¶glich.
2.ist ne potentielle wasserleck Schwachstelle da dort wasser reinlaufen kann.
3. die Langlebigkeit leidet drunter da eben dort die "tapes" bekanntlich sehr schnell ab sind, jacke frÃ¼her reif fÃ¼r die tonne.


nur um mal paar zu sagen.



killercouch schrieb:


> Ja, die empfiehlst Du ja hÃ¤ufig. Ist die wirklich so gut? Hab mir die auch schon Ã¶fter angeschaut. Nur wollt ich ja eigentlich keine Membran-Jacke, sondern ne richtig Regenjacke...


 
ob sie so gut ist? schwer zu beantworten ist halt technisch das mass aller Dinge, gibt nix besseres am markt.
oder anders gesagt die kÃ¶nigsklasse der Regenjacken, und empfehlen tu ich sie nur weil sie fÃ¼r kleines Geld hinterhergeworfen wird, und aufs wesentliche beschrÃ¤ngt ist, was eine top Regenjacke ausmacht.
wenn sie diese fÃ¼r die regulÃ¤ren 400â¬ verkaufen wÃ¼rde, dann kommt man doch in den finanzielen grenzbereich........

du willst ne Regenjacke aber keine membranjacke sondern ne richtige Regenjacke?

kannst das genauer beschreiben`?

gibt in DE nur 2 arten von regenbekleidung.

1.die volldichten PlastiktÃ¼ten"Friesennerz und co"

2.die "pseudo"atmungsaktiven welche in billiger ausfÃ¼hrung ne Beschichtung haben oder die"besseren" ne Membran welche haltbarer ist. aber beides wird bei uns gern unter dem begriff Membran gefÃ¼hrt.


----------



## killercouch (9. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> was genau soll daran praktisch sein, ist wenn mans genau nimmt eine der Schwachstellen bei Regenjacken.
> 1. wird dadurch das packmass+gewicht unnötig erhöht, die von dir gewünschte tennisballgrösse mit sowas unmöglich.
> 2.ist ne potentielle wasserleck Schwachstelle da dort wasser reinlaufen kann.
> 3. die Langlebigkeit leidet drunter da eben dort die "tapes" bekanntlich sehr schnell ab sind, jacke früher reif für die tonne.
> ...



Ok, das sind alles Punkte, die ich absolut nachvollziehen kann. Das große Plus für mich ist, das Unterarmbelüftung für mich (!) alles toppt, was es so an klimaregulierenden Erfindungen gibt. Deshalb nehm ich eventuelle Nachteile in Kauf... 



lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ...
> ob sie so gut ist? schwer zu beantworten ist halt technisch das mass aller Dinge, gibt nix besseres am markt.
> oder anders gesagt die königsklasse der Regenjacken, und empfehlen tu  ich sie nur weil sie für kleines Geld hinterhergeworfen wird, und aufs  wesentliche beschrängt ist, was eine top Regenjacke ausmacht.
> wenn sie diese für die regulären 400 verkaufen würde, dann kommt man doch in den finanzielen grenzbereich........
> ...



Ok, die mag wohl als echte Membranjacke gut sein! Ich hab den Link im Nachbarbrowser auch immer noch offen... 
Wie groß ist die zusammengepackt? Ich mein die Pro Shell Variante, die ActiveShell wurde ja schon erwähnt (danke @Jocki)



lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ...
> du willst ne Regenjacke aber keine membranjacke sondern ne richtige Regenjacke?
> 
> kannst das genauer beschreiben`?
> ...


 
Ja, genauer beschreiben... Ich glaube, da ist wieder die nichteinheitliche Beschreibung der Hersteller schuld an Verwirrung... Jeder bappt halt so ein Membransticker auf seine Klamotten und der Kunde steht da vor ner Gore-Jacke für 300  und ner Crivit-Jacke für 25  und auf beiden steht "Membran"... Prima!

Du bringst es mit Deinen zwei Varianten auf den Punkt: Ich hatte mir wg. kleinem Packmaß und weil Membrane bei Regen eh dicht sind, eigentlich eher Variante 1 gedacht...

Was ist denn von sowas zu halten?

http://store.berghaus.com/p/clothing/mens-surge-windshirt/420845

Steht zwar als Windjacke drin, in der Beschreibung steht aber "waterresistant" - was auch immer das nu wieder heißt...


----------



## vitaminc (9. November 2013)

> Was ist denn von sowas zu halten?
> 
> http://store.berghaus.com/p/clothing...ndshirt/420845
> 
> Steht zwar als Windjacke drin, in der Beschreibung steht aber "waterresistant" - was auch immer das nu wieder heißt...



Die ist wasserabweisend!

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, suchst du etwas wie die Dakine Blitz =  (die ich mein Eigen nenne), nur als Enganliegend, leichter und evtl. noch platzsparender?

Hier noch ein Link für die Daten zum Vergleich: http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/radjacken/dakine-blitz-jacket-phantom/321755.html

Die Jacke ist robust, hat 2 sehr lange Reißverschlüsse für die Unterarmbelüftung, Mütze die über den Helm geht, 10000er Wassersäule, wiegt ca. 500gr, Packmaß ganz ok.

Direkt auf der Haut fühlt sich die Jacke etwas unangenehm an, dafür ist sie aber auch nicht gedacht. Ansonsten erfüllt Sie ihren Zweck. Ein Klimawunder stellt sich nicht da, ist aber in der Preisklasse normal.
Für mich spielt Atmungsaktivität über das Material bei einer Regenjacke sowieso keine Rolle.


----------



## lorenz4510 (9. November 2013)

killercouch schrieb:


> Du bringst es mit Deinen zwei Varianten auf den Punkt: Ich hatte mir wg. kleinem Packmaß und weil Membrane bei Regen eh dicht sind, eigentlich eher Variante 1 gedacht...
> 
> Was ist denn von sowas zu halten?
> 
> http://store.berghaus.com/p/clothing/mens-surge-windshirt/420845


 
variante 1 ist aber bei outdoor kaum zu bekommen da eine dichte platiktüte"keiner kauft gerne was wo nicht atmungsaktiv draufsteht".
wennst im berufsbekleidungsberreih schaust bekommst diese haufenweise, musst nur nach pvc Regenjacke googeln.

auch viele Ponchos sind solche dichten Plastiktüten.

das Berghaus teil is ein normaler windbraker und wasserabweisen wie alle solchen nicht wasserdicht.


----------



## vitaminc (9. November 2013)

> auch viele Ponchos sind solche dichten Plastiktüten.



Nur dass ein Poncho über keinerlei Features verfügt, außer kleines Packmass. Ansonsten, wenn man wenig Gepäckvolumen hat, nur ein Notbehelf brauch weil es mal regnen könnte, ist solch ein Poncho keine schlechte Sache auf Mehrtagestouren fernab der Zivilisation


----------



## killercouch (10. November 2013)

Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung, viel zu tun übers WE...

Ich danken auf jeden Fall für die vielen Infos, die ich bekommen habe u d Respekt vor dem Fachwissen, was sich hier einige angeeignet haben... Ich sehe nun einiges klarer und weiß so ungefähr, was ich tun werde... 

 @Magico80: Sorry fürs Thread-Entern!


----------



## Magico80 (10. November 2013)

Kein Problem. 

hab auch News: Hab mir von Rose die Softshell geholt: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-rad-jacke-wind-fibre-thermo-windschutz/aid:582251

Ohne Membran und hinten an den Ärmeln und im Rücken nur so dickeres Spandex Zeug. Heute bei 5Grad folgende Schichten: Ganz dünnes Tank Baselayer, 180er Merino LS Shirt und die Jacke. Gefroren hab ich nicht, jedoch war ich trotzdem Nass darunter, nicht so Klatschnass wie bei Memberanzeug, aber trotzdem Feucht. Also immer noch ein Zeichen für zu viel an.

Mal überlegen was ich weg rationalisieren kann. Könnt noch das Tank Baselayer nehmen und dann ein etwas dickeres LS Baselayer drüber aber nicht so dick wie das Merino. Mal sehen.

Als Regenjacke für Urban habe ich nun die Endura Luminite2. Schönes Teil, viel Reflektoren und Neon. Dazu Unterarmbelüftungen und nen langen Pops, was die meisten Outdoorjacken nicht haben.

Folgende Hardshells habe ich nun anprobiert:

Mavic Stratos Tolle Jacke mit vielen tollen Features, fällt sehr groß aus. Am besten gefiel mir der doppelte RV vorne um zu belüften
Mavic H2O  Tolle Jacke mit vielen tollen Features, relativ normal aus. Am besten gefiel mir der doppelte RV vorne um zu belüften. Auch die Rückenpartie ist sehr gut belüftet durch versteckte Kanäle die ein Luftzug unter der Jacke machen sollen. Fällt natürlich flach bei Rucksack Benutzung.
Gore AlpX 2.0 Active Fand ich von dem Schnitt und Anfassgefühl die beste. 
Endura Helium, Luminite, Flight, Laser Luminite ist hat viele tolle Features und gute Sichtbarkeit. Als Regenjacke für Urban absolut ok.

Mein Fazit Hardshell: Eine Alp X mit den Feaures der Mavic H2O wäre die Überjacke meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## -dave- (10. November 2013)

die marmot precip hat unterarmbelÃ¼ftungen, ist aber ned enganliegend sondern normaler schnitt. auf jedenfall dicht und kapuze. 

ich werd mir die beim nÃ¤chsten angebot holen. momentan bekommst sie so um 80â¬, als angebot um 50â¬ oder sogar darunter.

edit: 
die schaut auch interessant aus: 
http://www.bergzeit.at/bergans-helium-jacke/

was ist von *2,5-lagiges Dermizax *zu halten ? hat auch nur 350g und Unterarm-RVs...


----------



## Matthew7 (11. November 2013)

Ich komme mit meiner Hardshell Jacke beim Biken super aus! Bei Regen ist keine Jacke perfekt, aber meine ist völlig ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkrida (19. November 2013)

Mal ne blöde Frage dazu... hab irgendwie nix konkretes dazu gefunden....

wenn ich mir zb ne _Mavic Inferno _oder ne _Vaude Posta_ (sind in der engeren Auswahl für ne Jacke) hole zum biken im Winter/Herbst, ist die dann auch Freizeitmäßig warm genug oder eher nur wenn man in Bewegung ist? Achja, weiterhin hab ich nix konkretes zum tragen mit Rucksack gefunden, da ich eigentlich immer einen dabei habe...

thx


----------



## MucPaul (20. November 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Die Regenjacke steht nun fest: Endura Luminite II. Geniales Teil. Super auffälliges Neon mit massiv Reflektoren.Genau das richtige zur jetzigen Jahrenzeit im Hamburger Berufsverkehr. Passform gut, sehr leicht, "Atmungsaktiv" und Dicht. Zudem ein paar nette Features wie schön lange Ärmel, die ganzen Taschen, Zips unter den Ärmeln und das Licht am Rücken. Für den Preis absolut i.O.
> 
> Die Softshells ohne Membran sind noch nicht da und den Tip mit dem mehrlagen Merino konnt ich auch leider noch nicht testen



Zufall... Komme gerade vom Globetrotter und hatte dort auch vorhin die Luminute II neon anprobiert. Die Jacke ist genial leicht und gut durchlüftet. Aber bist Du Dir sicher, daß die atmungsaktiv ist? Mir kam die irgendwie gummiert vor. Und nach dem Biken ist die hinten immer verspritzt. Da mache ich mir Sorgen, daß die Beschichtung beim abputzen recht schnell weg geht. Mir kam die Jacke vielleicht etwas zu leicht vor vom Material.
Alternativ hatte ich die North Face Puddle Bike jacket an. Die kam mir sogar noch besser verarbeitet vor.


Ach ja, wegen der vielen Diskussionen wg. Hardshell nixe gut und Softshell tauge gar nix... seit 10 Jahren benutze ich zum Biken eine North Face 2-Lagen HardShell mit 100er/200er Polartec Innenfleece sowie North Face Funktionsunterwäsche.

Ob ich damit Snowboarden gehe, andere oder im Winter biken gehe, da merke ich keinen Unterschied. Das GoreTex XCR ist wasserfest und total dampfdurchlässig. Da kommt keinerlei Plastiktüten-Feeling auf. 

Und umso kälter es draussen ist, umso besser funktioniert modernes GoreTex. Die Membranen funktionieren nur bei einem Temperaturgradienten. Umso größer der ist, umso besser ist die Osmose.


----------



## Magico80 (20. November 2013)

Klar ist sie nicht so Durchlässig wie GoreActive. Aber ist ok (10.000er). Ist ne Regenjacke. Gibt halt keine Alternative in Puncto Packmaß, in Neon mit viel Reflektoren und angenehmem Schnitt. Ich hatte sie nun erst 3x an und war nicht mehr verschwitzt als unter meiner Gore Softshell. Mir macht das aber an sich nichts aus da ich eh Sportklamotten an habe auch auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.


----------



## CC. (20. November 2013)

Darkrida schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage dazu... hab irgendwie nix konkretes dazu gefunden....
> 
> wenn ich mir zb ne _Mavic Inferno _oder ne _Vaude Posta_ (sind in der engeren Auswahl für ne Jacke) hole zum biken im Winter/Herbst, ist die dann auch Freizeitmäßig warm genug oder eher nur wenn man in Bewegung ist?



Kommt drauf an, was Du drunterziehst.
Ich hab die Posta (nur zum Biken), großartig Rumstehen mußt da bei 10º Minus nicht. Ist doch eher für Bewegung gemacht.
Btw: beste Jacke, die ich bisher hatte....


----------



## Darkrida (21. November 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, was Du drunterziehst.
> Ich hab die Posta (nur zum Biken), großartig Rumstehen mußt da bei 10º Minus nicht. Ist doch eher für Bewegung gemacht.
> Btw: beste Jacke, die ich bisher hatte....



Danke erstmal....hmmmm ich bin halt gerade schwer am überlegen, da ich einerseits ne neue Winterjacke für Freizeit  brauche, andererseits auch eine zum biken da ich auch fast jeden Tag zu Arbeit fahre.... und 2 Jacken kaufen hmmmmm das wird dann ja auch eher teurer..... am liebsten wäre mir halt ne zwischenlösung hmm


----------



## lorenz4510 (21. November 2013)

du braust deswegen keine 10 jacken und das ne jacke für Bewegung gemacht ist...?

ich verwende im grunde jede meiner jacken das ganze jahr!!!"ausgenommen reine wärmeisolatoren wie primaloft oder daune"

nimm einfach nur was dünnes nix aufgeblasenes.

die wärme fürs entsprechende wetter oder Anwendung"sport,arbeit,...." regelt man mit der Kleidung unter der jacke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (21. November 2013)




----------



## paulimausi (21. November 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Bin gerade etwas am überlegen. Hab jetzt eine Gore Phantom 2.0 und 2 Lidl Softshells. Die Lidl taugen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit aber für Touren nicht geeignet.
> 
> Für den Weg zur Arbeit wollt ich mir so eine Neon Endrua Jacke mit massig Reflektoren (z.B. Luminite) holen wenn ich bei Regen fahre. Diese soll dann eigentlich nur bei Regenwetter eingesetzt werden. Vorteil wäre, ich brauch sie nicht so oft waschen, da reicht abspülen mit der Dusche da keine Fütterung.
> 
> ...



Hi, ich fahre mit einer Neoshell-Jacke. (Vaude Alpamayo) Die ist echt super atmungsaktiv.

Ich hab mir zwar extra eine mit Unterarmreißverschlüssen (Pit zips) gekauft (das halte ich auch für wichtig), aber ich hab die Pit zips kaum benutzt.

Die Neoshell-Jacke ist echt ca. 100x so atmungsaktiv wie meine Gore-Tex-Winterjacke.


----------



## MucPaul (22. November 2013)

Die Luminite ist einfach eine Top Jacke. Gut durchdacht und leicht. Unter dem Arm kann man die auch aufzippen. Aber wir sind auch bei EUR 129,- (Globetrotter) und da muss man das erwarten können.

Die Frage ist schon berechtigt, ob man für etwas mehr Geld nicht gleich ein vernünftiges Schalensystem von North Face, Vaude oder Mammut kauft. Man muss ja nicht gleich eine extrem robuste Skijacke nehmen.
Mit ultraleichter GoreTex Strech oder XCR Flight Jacket und dazu passend verschiedene Innenfleece je nach Kälte wäre sehr überlegenswert. Damit erschlägt man viele Einsatzgebiete mit 1 Jacke.


----------



## Darkrida (29. November 2013)

...hab mich jetz für ne softshell von Mammut mit Polartec powershield pro und leichter vlies fütterung entschieden, die kommt meinen Zwecken am ehesten entgegen, die wärmt mich inner freizeit(zur not passt ne vliesjacke drunter) ist aber atmungsaktiv genug zum Radfahren....


----------



## -dave- (1. Dezember 2013)

Darkrida schrieb:


> ...hab mich jetz für ne softshell von Mammut mit Polartec powershield pro und leichter vlies fütterung entschieden, die kommt meinen Zwecken am ehesten entgegen, die wärmt mich inner freizeit(zur not passt ne vliesjacke drunter) ist aber atmungsaktiv genug zum Radfahren....



eine jacke mit fleece fütterung taugt meiner meinung nach nur für unter 0°C, da sonst zu warm. der temparaturbereich wär mir zu eingeschränkt.


----------



## Rolf1962 (15. Februar 2014)

CarverStefan schrieb:


> Genau wegen solchen Nasen muss die Bergrettung ihr Leben riskieren!  Die werden von Wanderern in Golfschuhen, kurzer Hose und T-Shirt aus hochalpinen Gelände angerufen, weil die doch überhaupt nicht mit dem Gewitter/Wetterumschwung rechnen konnten!


stimmt. hatte ne Kollegin die nur mit T-Shirt ohne Rucksack zum klettern geht. und mich für blöd erklärte weil ich keine Ahnung hätte warum man mindestens ne Regenjacke oder gar Hose dabei hat wegen der Auskühlung. Und was zum Trinken und ne Notration zum Essen wenn man übernachten muss im Freien.
Aber ich bin ja nur ein armer alter Trottel, der zwar alle Berge im Alpenraum bestiegen hatte in der Kind- und Jugendheit, aber ein alter Trottel der von neuen Erkenntnissen eben nix versteht.
So ungefähr, wie Radfahrer die ohne Licht in der Stadt unterwegs sind.


----------

